# Audi TTS and Honda Type R



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Couple from today:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

As expected....very nice sir!!! Top work!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice, number 2 is my favourite.. I think, they are all very good


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys, no2 is my favourite too!


----------



## SteBurns (Mar 3, 2010)

Amazing photography, wish I could get shots like that!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

SteBurns said:


> Amazing photography, wish I could get shots like that!


Cheers mate, its simple enough stuff, no additional lighting and just a 17-35mm zoom. Its was damned near dark in that car park too, none of the lighting works because its disused now.:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

No 6 is stands out for me. Very nice contrasty cool/warm grey tones and composition:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Loving the TTS pics G.

Robbie


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing pics, well done


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

Great pics,

What setup you using?

Ive currently an old D1X which is a great camera but after swapping to something else now.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Eddy said:


> Amazing pics, well done


Cheers Buddy


macdaddy said:


> Great pics,
> 
> What setup you using?
> 
> Ive currently an old D1X which is a great camera but after swapping to something else now.


D700, 17-35 f2.8 and 70-200 f2.8 for these from memory! D700 great in these conditions as I can bump the ISO up to 6400 and still useable quality!:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice - not sure on 1st one, whites blown, bit contrasty, halos etc - loving the rest of the TT shots though

for the CTR, think a shot in the forest or on a duller bg would work it being silver, seems to blend into the concrete a smidge

good stuff fella :thumb:

drew


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great photos, I really must get some photos of my type R


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Some great pics there buddy:thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

stunning,picture 2 is awesome


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

very nicely done


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

shot 4 for me :thumb:

awesome pics, wish my car looked as good as these to


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

nice work


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers mate, its simple enough stuff, no additional lighting and just a 17-35mm zoom. Its was damned near dark in that car park too, none of the lighting works because its disused now.:thumb:


do you work with exposure at all? its a great method sometimes depending on lighting and what image your after, i like abit of photography!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like your PP style for automotive stuff dubnut.

Awesome stuff. The first looks a bit bright on the Audi though.

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovelly jubbly niiiiice


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

Number 1 looks like its at Bracknell Tyre & Battery


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bert1e said:


> Number 1 looks like its at Bracknell Tyre & Battery


Yup thats exactly where it is, no2 as well although its impossible to tell due to the crop!!:thumb:


----------

